# Ativan high...



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

I take Ativan ocassionally, about once a week so I can go to group. I absolutely *love* the feeling of it. I feel so airy and carefree. I look forward to taking it every week.
Do any of you love this drug?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I never cared much for ativan, simply because it would always knock me out or make me feel out of it. Careful not to get too attached to that "high" you describe and you'll be fine :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No benzo -- Ativan, Xanax, Valium, Klonopin -- has ever produced a feeling that even comes close to what you describe. A very subtle calming effect, so subtle I can't even feel it coming on, is the best I can get.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Ativan high...*



UltraShy said:


> No benzo -- Ativan, Xanax, Valium, Klonopin -- has ever produced a feeling that even comes close to what you describe. A very subtle calming effect, so subtle I can't even feel it coming on, is the best I can get.


 :ditto


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

First time I took ativan I fell asleep on amtrak and missed my stop. I was supposed to get off 3 hours out of chicago but I missed that and almost had to go to new orleans, but another one was heading back so they stopped both of the trains and let me get on the on heading back.


----------



## BJH1988 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: re: Ativan high...*



UltraShy said:


> No benzo -- Ativan, Xanax, Valium, Klonopin -- has ever produced a feeling that even comes close to what you describe. A very subtle calming effect, so subtle I can't even feel it coming on, is the best I can get.


agree, I take 1mg and never feel "Buzzed" it brings me back to a level'd state. But if I take just to help me sleep when im not having anxiety or not stimulated in the first place its makes u DROWSYYYY.

Im in a panic attack right now kind of sorta, theirs been about 5 high school kids death on our local news because their hearts are just stopping while running track meets or watever doing stenuous excercise. And I was reading about it online when I came aross an article that said coffee if only drank once in a long time might bring on a heart attack especially if u dont move much (which I dont im in my same chair almost all day) and I just happened to finish a cup of coffee about 20 min before I read that article!!! Now im freaking out and im so dizzy I cant handle it!! Just popped 1mg ativan 10 min ago and cant wait for the basterd to kick in ahhhhH!!


----------

